# Natural test boosters..!!!



## QuestionGuy (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey guys, I by the way (holly molly I gained like 5-6 pounds in 2 weeks of my cycle and plan to keep it all.) well this is the end of prohormones and I will never use them again (unless they are legalized) anyway I had a question about something. ..... Natural test booster, I heared they are SUPER SAFE and really working good, http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=509 anyone want to add something to this I really need some help geting a new product...


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 11, 2005)

I was also thinking to use that product while cutting...anyone ?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2005)

is this a serious question? 

what the hell do you think my product is for???

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1391


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Robs product is far superior.


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

This works really well, is "super safe," and makes you just feel good overall. Better sleep, better moods, better libido. Its awesome for PCT when added to nolva, but its also real good by itself. 
 
Definitely better than endotest. Check it out.

If you want personal feedback, just lemme know.


----------



## GuyinDC (Jan 11, 2005)

I have not used Anabolic Matrix but I have been reading favorable buzz about it on this board and others as well.  Do a search on this board and others.  Look at the reviews over at Bulk Nutrition.  I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 11, 2005)

*lol*



			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> is this a serious question?
> 
> what the hell do you think my product is for???
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1391




yes it was a serious question!!! LOL.......gimi gimi gimi, Ill order a bottle tonight after I take a shower and we will see if your magic pill is all its supposed to be!!   The thing is that I tried to many supps that are just plain rip off bull shiters that I now looked away from other supps then pro-hormones....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 11, 2005)

sorry for this question but how does it stack up agains 1-test ?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 11, 2005)

I should probobly mention that I am 21 and really not looking into having a better sex drive becasue I am a horny little bastard anyway...       I am loking to jump seomthing legal for muscle growth after the ban because I have to follow the law.!!!


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

The most effective test booster for me is looking at pics of Anna Kournikova


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> The most effective test booster for me is looking at pics of Anna Kournikova




DAYUM!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> sorry for this question but how does it stack up agains 1-test ?



apples and oranges, cannot compare.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 11, 2005)

whoa


----------



## Du (Jan 12, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> sorry for this question but how does it stack up agains 1-test ?


1-test doesnt raise your test levels. When you take 1-test, you induce exogenous 1-test into your system, which actually decreases the amount of test produced. 

FYG, 1-test is not test, there is a big difference.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

QG- go with Rob's product, I'm sure you'll like it. I took 2 bottles a few months ago and noticed a big difference. I highly recommend it.


----------



## fireball (Jan 13, 2005)

is this something you can take continuously or do you have to cycle?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2005)

fireball said:
			
		

> is this something you can take continuously or do you have to cycle?



you should cycle it.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Robert, I must ask while we're on the topic of Anabolic Matrix Rx.... 

What kind of cycling do you do for this product?

2 weeks on, 1 week off type thing?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> Hey Robert, I must ask while we're on the topic of Anabolic Matrix Rx....
> 
> What kind of cycling do you do for this product?
> 
> 2 weeks on, 1 week off type thing?



4 on, 2 off.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 13, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 4 on, 2 off.


Awesome.   

I'll probably be purchasing a bottle sometime in the near future (gotta get paid first).

I figure I'll give it a try, as I'm only 1 week out of an M1T cycle.  (doing PCT right now).

Will this be an ok product to incorporate into my PCT?  (Nolva, Milk Thistle, Creatine, Protein)  ?

-Matt


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 13, 2005)

Breakdown of how Anabolic Matrix RX works:



You like enter the matrix but with body builders. (so its the weightrix).. And Rob is Morpheus... and he hands you the red pill...

The red pill contains 1 Gram HGH, 1 gram Test, 1 gram sustanon, 1 gram clen.  There are no side effects because you are in the weightrix/waitrix.  And you gain 1 LB of muscle a day.  Once you enter the weightrix there is no return to the real world (crappy gains world) until you stop taking Anabolic Mat®ix ®X ®


Sorry if that was a bit too technical, but that is exactly  how it works.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> The most effective test booster for me is looking at pics of Anna Kournikova


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 13, 2005)

*?????*



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> Breakdown of how Anabolic Matrix RX works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




u fucking kidding man??? 1 pound a day ??? I dont think so man! do we need pct and is tehre any sides ???


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> u fucking kidding man??? 1 pound a day ??? I dont think so man! do we need pct and is tehre any sides ???


1. Its a a joke.
2. You wont gain 1 lb a day.
3. No PCT.
4. No neg sides.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 13, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> u fucking kidding man??? 1 pound a day ??? I dont think so man! do we need pct and is tehre any sides ???



lol, stop being such a question guy!


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> 1. Its a a joke.
> 2. You wont gain 1 lb a day.
> 3. No PCT.
> 4. No neg sides.


Regarding sides some people do develop acne when using Trib based products.  Results vary of course, but I've seen a number of people mention this.


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Regarding sides some people do develop acne when using Trib based products. Results vary of course, but I've seen a number of people mention this.


True. Ive never had it and didnt think it serious enough to even consider. 

Thanks Red.


----------



## PURE ICE (Jan 13, 2005)

I got a question, is this product your talking about legal in canada??

 because it seems like a good product to take after i finish my syntraEC/swole v2 cycle..


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 13, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> u fucking kidding man??? 1 pound a day ??? I dont think so man! do we need pct and is tehre any sides ???




....dude....


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 13, 2005)

PURE ICE said:
			
		

> syntraEC/swole v2 cycle..


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Watching _The Godfather_ raises testosterone in males more than tribulus according to some studies. Of course, I would hate to watch it every day for 4 weeks. Hey Rob, your next pill should be _The Godfather Pill_. I'll be a tester for ya!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Watching _The Godfather_ raises testosterone in males more than tribulus according to some studies. Of course, I would hate to watch it every day for 4 weeks. Hey Rob, your next pill should be _The Godfather Pill_. I'll be a tester for ya!


 Don't ever ask Rob about his business...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Don't ever ask Rob about his business...




Rob rarely selects people to enter the weightrix...


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 14, 2005)

is there anything you should take after your cycle, like when people take "oxo" after a 1 or 4 ad cycle? I dont know a lot about other supplements besides whey, creatine, and multivitamins...lol


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> is there anything you should take after your cycle, like when people take "oxo" after a 1 or 4 ad cycle? I dont know a lot about other supplements besides whey, creatine, and multivitamins...lol


no. pct is only necessary when inducing exogenous hormones. trib is a plant derivative.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 14, 2005)

okie dokie, just one more question. Are any of the other Tribulus products on that page as effective? I just noticed that some of them offer better deals as far as price wise? what do yall think?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 14, 2005)

like say this product
http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=UN074&back=search&dept=


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 14, 2005)

like say this product
http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=UN074&back=search&dept=

or this one
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1568


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2005)

those Tribulus products you posted links for are garbage, period.

there are other high quality Trib based products besides mine, but they do NOT contain all of the ingrediants, nor at the levels of potency that is in Anabolic-Matrix Rx.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks much, thats all i wanted to know


----------



## luke69duke69 (Mar 4, 2005)

Has anyone noticed any achy nutz when taking any tribulus products.  The last time I took them I had several occurances of blue ball like symptoms when taking tribulus


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed any achy nutz when taking any tribulus products. The last time I took them I had several occurances of blue ball like symptoms when taking tribulus


 thats what girlfriends are for. Just pull the old highschool line "but baby, ive got blue balls". Works every time


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2005)

hey, have I mentioned *Anabolic-Matrix Rx* in this thread yet?


----------



## DDan16 (Mar 4, 2005)

magic pill? lol

rob.. would this anabolic matrix product be better to run during 1-ad pct then say regular trib, would i be able to make gains on pct with anabolic matrix?

................honestly?


----------



## brokeass122 (Mar 5, 2005)

endotest is crap, robs product is way better but there are even better products that i have yet to see anyone post about one called viraloid made by some aussie company and the other is called alpha male by biotest i believe, the makers of hotrox which i am pretty sure is biotest try those they are a little more expensive but way better viraloid in my opinion is way way better


----------



## Syr (Mar 8, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> is this a serious question?
> 
> what the hell do you think my product is for???
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1391



Can u post a link on the chrysin-bioperine study?
That's the most interesting one. Yours seem to be the first product in which chrysin actually works.


----------



## mmorpheuss (Mar 8, 2005)

Wasn't Anabolic Matrix being sold somewhere for $18.99 ?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

Rob, has anyone done any bloodwork, before and after a cycle of this?  I have seen bloodwork results on the Kneller/Kilosports/Gaspari anti-e, and they are quite impressive.  Likewise, several individuals will be doing bloodwork on DS's new Rebound XT to see how it stacks up.

Any users, yourself included, have any such data available?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Rob, has anyone done any bloodwork, before and after a cycle of this?  I have seen bloodwork results on the Kneller/Kilosports/Gaspari anti-e, and they are quite impressive.  Likewise, several individuals will be doing bloodwork on DS's new Rebound XT to see how it stacks up.
> 
> Any users, yourself included, have any such data available?



not yet, but I agree that would be a great thing to have done...

I can tell you it's selling like hot cakes and I continue to get great feedback!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 8, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not yet, but I agree that would be a great thing to have done...
> 
> I can tell you it's selling like hot cakes and I continue to get great feedback!



I just ordered mine today!!


----------



## GetJact (Mar 8, 2005)

MHP has a pretty good product as far as these go....their T-BombII is fairly potent, i have taken it before and got some sides like greasy skin, aggressiveness, leaner and way hornier ...if that was possible, so i think it at least has some benefits.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 8, 2005)

Now thats a bad case of the hiccups.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not yet, but I agree that would be a great thing to have done...
> 
> I can tell you it's selling like hot cakes and I continue to get great feedback!



Im not as impressed as I was with the first batch, and im about to finish the second bottle.  I have two more, so maybe I will just keep going.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not as impressed as I was with the first batch, and im about to finish the second bottle.  I have two more, so maybe I will just keep going.



the second batch is more potent.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats why I shrugged, because you said you improved the formula.  Oh well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not yet, but I agree that would be a great thing to have done...
> 
> I can tell you it's selling like hot cakes and I continue to get great feedback!



Agreed, almost all of the feedback I have seen has been positive.

That said, this product (test booster) is one of the few that can be objectively tested by a single individual, so I was curious.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats why I shrugged, because you said you improved the formula.



I did.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2005)

How?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2005)

I used a 1:100 ratio on the TongKat Ali which is obviously more potent (lowered the mg's a bit), and that enabled me increase the mg's on the DIM and Chrysin, and I added Zinc Krebs to it.


----------



## redspy (Mar 9, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Agreed, almost all of the feedback I have seen has been positive.
> 
> That said, this product (test booster) is one of the few that can be objectively tested by a single individual, so I was curious.


I think blood tests to measure test increases on a trusted member of the board is a great idea.  My vote goes to Du or BoneCrusher.


----------



## Du (Mar 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> I think blood tests to measure test increases on a trusted member of the board is a great idea. My vote goes to Du or BoneCrusher.


How much to blood tests go for? Insurance cover them? 


If so, Id be up for it. I actually have got a bottle in the mail right now.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> I think blood tests to measure test increases on a trusted member of the board is a great idea.  My vote goes to Du or BoneCrusher.


I second that.


----------



## topolo (Mar 10, 2005)

I will third that


----------



## Du (Mar 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How much to blood tests go for? Insurance cover them?
> 
> 
> If so, Id be up for it. I actually have got a bottle in the mail right now.


Anyone?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

Blood tests are free in canada; send me a bottle and it's go-time !!


----------



## redspy (Mar 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Anyone?


If it's not covered by your insurance you could try a private lab like DirectLabs.com. The total and free testosterone tests are $129 - http://www.directlabs.com/testtypes.php#tes


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 22, 2005)

Rob, what on earth is Zinc Krebs? I assume its something to do with the Krebs cycle, with the malic acid and what not... Am I even on the right track?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

& you mentioned cycling the product...

what feedback have you gotten, & what would the RECD durations be
to make the most effective use of the product...


& how is the sale going?


----------

